# Any pic wit kids



## deja the blue nose (Aug 16, 2011)

The reason is my mom does not stop talkin ish about my pitbull.....and she think there dangerous and is worried about my son I keep telling her its the way u raise them but shedont wanna listen....... So if anyone got oic of ur bully wit ur kid please post if not an issue thanx..... I wanna show her that thete good wit kid





Thanx
Gio


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Tell her that APBT used to be known as the Nanny Dog. They are AMAZING with kids!

EDIT: Found more


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Nila and Allie my 2 year old daughter

We were camping and everytime Allie would wonder off (we could see her) Nila was at her heels following































































Not a great pic but it shows the love between the two


----------



## deja the blue nose (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanx cute kid btw.....if anything im worried for my pup wit my 2 yr old lol.....keep them commin please


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL the DH and I say that all the time.... its not the dog I am worried about it is the kid


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

deja the blue nose said:


> Thanx cute kid btw.....if anything im worried for my pup wit my 2 yr old lol.....keep them commin please


lol, You see how the puppy is in my first pic. Tyler has a habit of tackling her lol Right after I took that pics I was like, "OMG Tyler, get off of her." But she didn't make a sound and just lets him do whatever he wants with her.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

It is the same way at my house.... Allie is always tying to jump on or tackle Nila... the only thing I suggest to to watch your toddler and correct him if he is doing something that can hurt or harm the dog. Allie is corrected and put in timeout for doing anyting to Nila that may harm her or cause her to react. Honstly, Nila lays there and takes every bit of what my daughter dishes out to her without batting a eye


Edited: Comment directed towards the OP


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, yeah. Other than that picture he hasn't done anything too dangerous to the dog. I'm always concerned that I'll never know if the dog is being hurt because they just take it without complaining lol. But he gets corrected if I think it might be hurting the dog lol.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL, I didn't mean to post that towards you  I was just posting for the OP because I have a 3 year old and I know how roug my DD is to Nila


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My girls are born and raised with these dogs.


















































































































"As soon as no one lookin I'll let you out Moo"








Kamakazi and Fish the day Kama was brought home
























Her pick of litter


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Well gosh!!!! Why didn't you specify!?  lol Tyler is only 14 months so I should have known it wasn't towards me lol.

BTW completely unrelated, but what age did you start Timeouts?

EDIT: Look at all those Redheads!!! OMG lol


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I started when she could sit in the certain chair for 1 min at a time she was close to 2 1/2 when we started to really enforce it, she made 3 in March and she has a timer that is set for 3 mins.... nothing is worse for her then to have to sit down for 3 mins. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> EDIT: Look at all those Redheads!!! OMG lol[/COLOR]


The red head is all 1 girl. Thats Aimee and the Blonde is Sherlene her little sister


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> The red head is all 1 girl. Thats Aimee and the Blonde is Sherlene her little sister


lol, I thought that it might have been one girl after I posted that and looked back at the pics... I was like, "Wait a minute... that might be the same girl... oh well" lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

those are awesome pictures


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is one of my favorite videos of my pup playing with my niece, who thinks she is also Gargamel's mom, lol. I think the key to remember is to never leave them alone together and as long as you are there when your baby gets over excited or starts playing ruff you can correct it, from the child. The most important part is getting kids to know their limits with anything in life, especially animals. and not just this breed. ALL breed's should not be left alone with kids IMO until they are old enough to know consequences of their actions. Also, my pup is not with kids every day. I think that makes a HUGE difference with my boy, since he is only around kids when friends bring them over.






This is my niece Miracle again, she is 4 and a half









My cousin Marcus (who was 3), get the two of them together and neither can sit still for a picture. Love how they are both airborne in this one, lol, they chase each other through the house









This is my cousin Layla, who is also around 3 and she could not stop riding and hugging Mel the entire day. He was awesome, but I also saw when he was trying to avoid her and I knew it was time to give him a break and keep her at a distance while he relaxed for a little while. I am not saying he would have done anything, I just noticed he seemed more anxious and I took that to mean he needed a break.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I LOVE LOVE LOVE all these pictures, my favorite is the one though is Holly's girl Fish in the green dress hugging the pup. Such a wonderful picture and you can see the love in the pups eyes. Sorry I can't tell which pup is with Fish Holly, lol. So beautiful!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

My mom thought the same, but she was willing to give it a try. Now, she loves my dog so much.


























(you can tell her tail is waggin in the pic)





































Any dog can be aggressive if that is what they are taught. Depedning on how they are raised is how they will act. That is my opinion anyways. My Kandi is great with my son Jakob, and I couldn't ask for a smarter dog.


----------



## deja the blue nose (Aug 16, 2011)

thanx to everyone who posted pics imma see if my sons stop being a chicken ish and take a pic DEJA 

hey how could i get my son to not get scared wen i try to have him pet her


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't force him. Just say "Good Puppy" and pet her and then ask if he wants to pet her with you. Even if his hand is on top of yours while you do the petting. Holding the puppy for him might make him feel better about it too. My son pets the closest dog to him when we say "Good doggie".


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I just love love this pic!



>


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)




----------

